# Modifier gh for diagnostic mammograms



## claudiak (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Radiology Coders, and Happy Friday!

I have a question about the proper use of Modifier GH (diagnostic mammogram converted from screening mammogram the same day).  Would it be coded as a diagnostic mammogram with the modifier GH appended, which sounds correct?   Would we not need a new referring doctor's order for this since the original referral requests screening mammogram?
And if a corrected referral was not obtained, would we need to just code it as a 77057 for screening mammogram and not append any GH modifier??

Any and all help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------



## tlundien (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello my name is Tiensa, I was wondering if you ever got a response to your post.


----------



## tristate (Jul 19, 2010)

If the order is for a screening mammogram - then a screening is done and billed.   If images show a need for additional views, then we also bill a diagnostic with a modifier GG.


----------

